# Caboolture Warbirds Muesum



## Doug56 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just wanted to put a plug in for the Caboolture Warbirds Muesum. It is a small establishment but well worth the visit. Currently (to the best of my knowledge) there are 2 Wiraways, 1 x Mustand in RAAF markings as well as numerous memrobillia. Also next door at Sandora Aviation they are restoring an RAAF Beaufort, to flying condition (I think), The muesum is locat next to Caboolture in the industrial estate next to the Bribe Island road. The muesum is open 7 days week.


----------

